# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > آموزش: سفارش‌های مایکروسافت برای استفاده‌ی کارآمد از DataGridView در دات نت

## AMIBCT

DataGridView به گونه‌ای توسعه یافته تا بتواند حجم عظیمی از داده‌ها را مدیریت کند. با این حال در روبرویی با داده‌های حجیم، استفاده‌ی بهینه از این شیء برای پیشگیری از کاهش کارایی و افزایش مصرف حافظه ضروری است.

در این نوشته به موارد زیر که در این هدف ما را یاری می‌رسانند خواهیم پرداخت:
استفاده‌ی کارآمد از قالب‌بندی‌ها( Style ) برای سلول‌هااستفاده‌ی کارآمد از منوهای میانبراستفاده‌ی کارآمد از تغییر اندازه‌ی خودکاربه‌کارگیری کارآمد کلکسیون سلول‌ها، ردیف‌ها و ستون‌های انتخاب شدهبه‌کارگیری ردیف‌های اشتراکی( Shared )پیش‌گیری از حالت غیراشتراکی ردیف‌ها

*ادامه‌ي مطلب:*
اينجا كليك كنيد

*منبع:*
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ha5xt0d9.aspx

----------

